# Gastzugang sperren? Spam im Forum



## Markus (25 Juni 2006)

Hallo,
in letzter Zeit wird es mit dem Spam im Forum immer schlimmer.
Teilweise lösche ich 20 Beiträge am Tag. Beiträge die von igendwelchen Bots gepostet wurden um
links zu verbreiten...

Die links einfach stehe lassen und ignorieren will ich auf keinen fall:
1. mag ich das forum mehr ordentlich
2. wollen die bots eigentlich niemanden direkt ärgern, sie wollen nur das ihre links irgendwo stehen.
dann werden die verlnikten seiten in den suchmaschienen besser behandelt.
und genau das will ich auf keinen fall! es ist heutzutage ja fast nicht mehr möglich mit google etwas zu suchen ohne das die erste paar treffer
müll anzeigen. das wird dadurch immer schlimmer...

Selber bekomme ich auch ständig E-Mails über das Kontaktformular vom Forum.
Bekommt diese E-Mails sonst noch wer?
Es gäbe vieleicht die Möglichkeit das Gäste vor dem Posten Buchstaben aus einer generierten Grafik eingeben müssen.
So wird es ja bei der Anmeldung hier im Forum und bei vielen anderen Seiten gemacht.
Aber ich denke es ist einfacher sich einmal anzumelden, anstatt bei jedem post die Zeichen einzutippen.
Das Thema haben wir ja schon häufiger gehabt, und es lief am Ende immer darauf hinaus das die Gäste weiterhin posten dürfen.
Jetzt besteht aber Handlungsbedarf, und wenn wir eine andere Lösung finden, dann muss der Zugang für unregistrierte User eben gesperrt werden.
Meiner Meinung nach bringen sämtliche alternativen nichts, weil sie vermutlich füher oder später auch von den Bots umgangen werden.
Gäste können sich natürlich weiterhin im Forum bewegen und Beiträge lesen, nur das erstellen und antworten wird ihnen nicht mehr möglich sein.
Wäre das so schlimm?
In jedem drittklassigen DAU-Forum für WINXP muss man sich registireren, dann kann man doch auch von dem clientel das sich hier rumtreibt erwarten
das jemand seine E-Mail adresse und ein Passwort eingibt, und anschliesend noch in einer bestätigungsmail auf einen link klickt...

Abgesehen davon werden registrierte mitglieder benachrichtigt wenn ihre beiträge beantwortet, gelöscht oder verschoben wurden.
gerade bei letzterem bekomme ich ständig reklamationen, weil die leute ihren beitrag nicht mehr finden nachdem er ins richtige forum geschoben wurde...
der up-/download von anhängen ist auch nur für registrierte user möglich (ich hoffe das ist verständlich), das führt häufig zu missverständnissen ala:
"was soll ich wo runterladen? ich kann nichts sehen!" <-- kennt ihr sicher selbst...

Markus


----------



## volker (25 Juni 2006)

also ich wäre für anmelden für schreibzugriff.

kommen die spams immer von der gleichen IP? wenn ja könntest du diese ja sperren, falls das geht.


----------



## Kai (25 Juni 2006)

Also ich bin auch für eine Anmeldung, um hier im Forum schreiben zu können.

Über diese Spam-Beiträge habe ich mich in letzter Zeit auch immer mehr geärgert.

E-Mails über das Kontaktformular des Forums bekomme ich zum Glück nicht.

Gruß Kai


----------



## afk (25 Juni 2006)

Hallo Markus,

ich finde es auch OK, wenn man sich zum Schreiben von eigenen Beiträgen erst anmelden muß. Das ist ganz bestimmt nicht zuviel verlangt, solange das Lesen für Gäste erlaubt ist.

Schönen Sonntag noch...


Gruß Axel


----------



## AxelU (25 Juni 2006)

Hallo

Ich bin der Meinung, das man Gästen nur noch ermöglichen sollte zu lesen. Wer Beiträge schreiben möchte, der soll sich anmelden. Ich kenne ein Forum, das geht sogar noch weiter. Dort darf man sich nur anmelden, wenn man seinen vollständigen Namen angibt. Mit der Erfolg, das es dort sehr geordnet läuft.


Gruß Axel


----------



## lorenz2512 (25 Juni 2006)

Hallo,
bin auch dafür Gäste dürfen lesen aber nicht schreiben, hemmt vielleicht auch ein bißchen die Trolle.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (25 Juni 2006)

Markus schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> Selber bekomme ich auch ständig E-Mails über das Kontaktformular vom Forum. Bekommt diese E-Mails sonst noch wer?



Wir nicht.



			
				Markus schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> in letzter Zeit wird es mit dem Spam im Forum immer schlimmer.
> Teilweise lösche ich 20 Beiträge am Tag. Beiträge die von igendwelchen Bots gepostet wurden um links zu verbreiten...



Ja, finde ich auch lästig.

Das  Thema hatten wir hier schon einmal:

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=4663

Im Gegensatz zu damals bin ich heute der Meinung,
dass es für einen Gast reicht, wenn er alls lesen kann.
Zum Schreiben soll er sich anmelden.



			
				Markus schrieb:
			
		

> Es gäbe vieleicht die Möglichkeit das Gäste vor dem Posten Buchstaben aus einer generierten Grafik eingeben müssen.



... wäre als Kompromis denkbar.

Aber was hindert jemand ernsthaft sich anzumelden?

Mit einer Mail-Adresse eines Freemailers ist man
auch einigermaßen anonym und man hat Vorteile 
der lesbaren Anhänge und Benachrichtigung über 
Antworten auf Beiträge.

Also eher kein Kompromis nötig. 

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (25 Juni 2006)

Ich glaube nicht, dass nachteilig wäre, wenn schreiben nur für registrierte user erlaubt wäre.

Die natur des forums ist ja eher ernsthaft, wer da teilnehmen möchte, sollte sich auch registrieren, wenn notwendig.

(ich für meinen teil werde mich regsistrieren lassen, wenn das schreibrecht für gäste abgeschafft wird)

Aber eine andere frage:
der SPAM ist doch hauptsächlich im suche-biete Forum.

vielleicht einfach mal nur DORT das schreibrecht für gäste sperren?


----------



## Immergewinner (25 Juni 2006)

Bin auch dafür das unregistrierte user nur Leserechte haben sollten, wer ernsthaft am Forum teilnehmen möchte der meldet sich eben an.

mfg


----------



## Markus (25 Juni 2006)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:
			
		

> Aber eine andere frage:
> der SPAM ist doch hauptsächlich im suche-biete Forum.
> 
> vielleicht einfach mal nur DORT das schreibrecht für gäste sperren?


 

vorerst bestimmt, bis der bot sich dann eben ein anderes ziehl sucht.
ich vermute das der bot sich recht schwach frequentierte foren aussucht damit seine posts möglichst nicht entdeckt werden.
er will ja nicht das ihr draufklickt, sondern das sie unbemerkt in die datenbank gelangen und von den suchmaschinenbots gefunden werden...


die einzige alternative die mir momentan bekannt ist um bots abzuwehren, sind eben diese generierten grafiken. (fragt sich noch wie lange...)
und ich finde es einfacher sich einmal anzumelden anstatt bei jedem post die buchstaben abzutippen...
ich sehe im anmelden auch keine nachteile, ist in wenigen minuten erledigt, email, username passwort - bestätigungsmail --> fertig...
hat doch nur vorteile wie datei up- und download und informationen über beantwortete, verschobene und veränderte beiträge...

persönliche daten muss keiner angeben, und selbst wenn werden weder an amerikanische flugesellschaften noch an sonst wen übermittelt...


----------



## argv_user (25 Juni 2006)

Ich bin auch dafür, Gästen nur Leserecht einzuräumen.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (25 Juni 2006)

Markus schrieb:
			
		

> die einzige alternative die mir momentan bekannt ist um bots abzuwehren, sind eben diese generierten grafiken. (fragt sich noch wie lange...)
> und ich finde es einfacher sich einmal anzumelden anstatt bei jedem post die buchstaben abzutippen...


Besteht eventuell die Möglichkeit, dass die angemeldeten Benutzer keine Fesseln bekommen aber die unangemeldeten Gäste die Grafik abtippen müssen? Wenn nicht, dann bin ich auch für Schreibrechte nur nach Anmeldung.


----------



## Maxl (25 Juni 2006)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:
			
		

> Besteht eventuell die Möglichkeit, dass die angemeldeten Benutzer keine Fesseln bekommen aber die unangemeldeten Gäste die Grafik abtippen müssen? Wenn nicht, dann bin ich auch für Schreibrechte nur nach Anmeldung.



Kann mich dieser Meinung nur anschließen.
Außerdem denke ich, dass die "Hilfe, ich habe ein Problem" und die "Wozu Merker?"-Fragen dadurch etwas weniger werden.


----------



## knabi (25 Juni 2006)

Maxl schrieb:
			
		

> "Wozu Merker?"-Fragen


  Der war echt gut  .

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, tauchten zumindest letzte Woche auch schon Spam-Beiträge in der Automatisierungs-Abteilung auf. Das nervt wirklich. Ich denke mal, Schreibrecht nur mit Registrierung wird wohl helfen.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## kolbendosierer (26 Juni 2006)

Schließe mich knabi an.

MFG 

Robert


----------



## plc_tippser (26 Juni 2006)

Anmelden ist der beste Weg und wie schon erwähnt, in jedem Dupdi Forum muss man sich anmelden, glaube ich kenne nur ein weiteres, wo das nicht nötig ist, zumindest vor einem Jahr nicht.
pt


----------



## Bossi (26 Juni 2006)

Nieder mit dem Schreibrecht für unregestrierte User, meine Meinung. :twisted: 


mfg Bossi


----------



## andre (26 Juni 2006)

Hallo,
ich bin auch der Meinung, wenn man in einem Forum schreiben will, dann soll man sich auch anmelden. Das habe ich persönlich immer so gehalten.
Also: Gastzugänge sollten nur noch mitlesen!
Gruß Andre


----------



## Werner54 (26 Juni 2006)

*Leserechte*



			
				Kai schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich bin auch für eine Anmeldung, um hier im Forum schreiben zu können.
> 
> Über diese Spam-Beiträge habe ich mich in letzter Zeit auch immer mehr geärgert.
> 
> ...


 
Genauso isses!


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (26 Juni 2006)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:
			
		

> Besteht eventuell die Möglichkeit, dass die angemeldeten Benutzer keine Fesseln bekommen aber die unangemeldeten Gäste die Grafik abtippen müssen? Wenn nicht, dann bin ich auch für Schreibrechte nur nach Anmeldung.




Das scheint mir auch die sinnvollste Lösung!


----------



## volker (28 Juni 2006)

@Markus

etwas eingeschlafen das Thema.
da ja, im gegensatzt zum letzten mal dazu, alle ehr dafür waren.....

willst du den schreibzugang für gäste nicht mal sperren?

spam hört ja nicht auf.


----------



## maxi (28 Juni 2006)

*Ich bin dafür das unregistrierte nur Schreibrechte bekommen  *
*aber nix lesen dürfen *fg**


----------



## Unregi (28 Juni 2006)

Nen clown gefrühstückt ?


----------



## Markus (28 Juni 2006)

bin grad in hongkong.
es ist jet 03:00 hier und ich bin nicht mehr in der lage irgendwas zu sperren. fliege morgen heim, dann mach ich das am we...


----------



## UniMog (30 Juni 2006)

Schade ich finde das Forum eigentlich ganz gut aber wenn ich ehrlich bin 
möchte ich mich nicht unbedingt registrieren.

Glaube auch das es die Nervensägen nicht davon abhält hier Ihren Müll zu schreiben.
Bei einem öffentlichen Forum muß man wohl damit leben.

Gruß


----------



## plc_tippser (30 Juni 2006)

UniMog schrieb:
			
		

> Schade ich finde das Forum eigentlich ganz gut aber wenn ich ehrlich bin
> möchte ich mich nicht unbedingt registrieren.
> 
> Glaube auch das es die Nervensägen nicht davon abhält hier Ihren Müll zu schreiben.
> ...


 
Rein Interessenhalber, wieso nicht?


----------



## UniMog (30 Juni 2006)

*Ich bin Du und Du bist ich*

... damit böse Mädchen wie ich auch als Univeralmotorgerät Beiträge verfassen können.


----------



## Markus (2 Juli 2006)

sorry hat etwas gedauert...

jetzt ist dicht.

werde die spam beiträge später noch bereinigen.


@alle die sich registrieren
klickt nicht einfach überall wie bekloppt auf "weiter" sondern lest was da steht! ihr bekommt eine bestätigungs e-mail an die angegeben adresse, den link in dieser e-mail müsst ihr klicken, dann seit ihr erst registriert!

es sind mitlerweile 41 leute auf status "e-mail bestätigung fehlt"

ich bekomme unzählige mails ala "jetzt habe ich mich registriert und es geht nichts!"

ist das den so schwer zu verstehen?


----------



## UniMog (3 Juli 2006)

@plc_tippser

na jetzt mußte ich mich doch anmelden.

Der Beitrag war nicht von mir.
... damit böse Mädchen wie ich auch als Univeralmotorgerät Beiträge verfassen können.

Danke an den Spinner der in meinem Namen schreibt sowas nennt man bei uns "feige Sau"
Naja jetzt geht das nicht mehr nach der Anmeldung    

Gruß


----------

